# is it worth it



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have never reloaded before, so i don't have any equipment or anything. I was wondering if you would recomend getting into reloading all my ammo. I two twelve gauges that get a lot of use during pheasant and deer season (slug hunting). I also have a couple .22LR and i am planning on getting a coyote gun, .204 or .223. Is it worth it, or not. Would i have to get different equipment for shotgun and rifle or can you use the same for both. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

It is worth it in the sense of the reward you feel from tailoring your ammo to your weapon. It is worth it financially, if you load and shoot a lot. It is worth it in the sense that it is an enjoyable means to pass time.

You cannot load rimfires. So no go on the .22LR.

No you cannot use the same equipment to load shotguns and rifle/handgun.

There are a lot of people here that know way more about this than me. I hope they can chime in as well.

Robert


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It's another addictive hobby. :beer: 
I load both shotshells and cartridges, very happy I had an interest and took it up. It is never ending, always learning something new.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

i have been interested in it for a while, just because i like to do most stuff myself. But right now i don't think i shoot enough. Plus, i am still a young one, but in the future it is a hobby i would realy like to start once i can get some finances together. Thanks guys.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

It is good that you have the sense to know your financial limitations. That way you can save you $$ to buy a whole bunch of guns to load for, then start reloading! It is a great hobby that can extend your shooting passion even further.

That being said. When you decide to jump in, look on Ebay. Very good deals can be had there on older reloading equipment.

Good luck,

Robert


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Reloading is absolutely worth every dollar case in point I shoot the 7mm, .300, and .338 RUM's each box of that factory ammo will cost $35-$50. At my bench I can reload it for $12-$18 a box now take that times 6-10 boxes a year at least not metion what I save reloading for my .45! Also there is great satisfaction in reloading your own ammo!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well lets see, I can load a box of .45 ACP for 4 dollars. To buy that same box of ammo it would cost me $14.00.

I can load both .243 and .22-250 ammo for 5 dollars a box. Keep in mind I am loading custom quality ammo, and using Barnes and Hornady bullets. To buy a box of factory loads of this quality you will spend at least $30.00 a box.

You can also tailor make a load for different pusposes. Example, I load .44 mag ammo to .44 spcl. specs for practice, and to Cor-Bon specs for hunting.


----------

